# Build date of 12/6 (maybe earlier?)



## porkchop1221 (Nov 16, 2010)

Our X5d was just ordered today and put into production. 

We were told that we might have it delievered by 12/6. 

When we asked our Sales person about picking up the X5 in SC and having the PCD experience, he said that it would push our delivery date until after Jan. After reading all these posts I REALLY would love to do it. 

Is there a way we could do the PCD experience when its supposed to be made by 12/6. Can he call to see if there are any openings for sometime in Dec (a friday) or is he just pushing us off. 

Any thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## porkchop1221 (Nov 16, 2010)

I just saw that the PCD appointments are booked up through Dec. I guess its a no go. I read somewhere that sometimes for a fee we can do it later? after we get the car?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, you would most likely be looking at a delivery date in early January as they are booked on a first come first serve basis. 

There is a BMW 101 program that mimicks the actual delivery program minus taking delivery of your vehicle. However it cost $495 and would have to be paid for by you or the dealer. The only way to get the program at no additional cost to either party is to actually take delivery here.

Hope that helps. You are going to love your new X5d :thumbup:


----------

